# Previously Unaired Threshold Episodes



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

For anyone else who was upset that CBS only aired the first 9 of 13 produced episodes of Threshold last year ... The final 4 have entered the guide data on SciFi's 2nd run of the series.

"The Crossing", "Outbreak", "Vigilante", and "Alienville" will air on 11/27/06 .. the time would depend on what feed you're watching on. (Check your listings).

I know some out there have already seen these episodes through other sources .. I have no idea if they are the slightest bit worth it... personally I was looking forward to the addition of Catherine Bell to the series. 

Anyhow.. They're finally going to air if you want to watch them.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

MirclMax said:


> For anyone else who was upset that FOX only aired the first 9 of 13 produced episodes of Threshold last year ... The final 4 have entered the guide data on SciFi's 2nd run of the series.
> 
> "The Crossing", "Outbreak", "Vigilante", and "Alienville" will air on 11/27/06 .. the time would depend on what feed you're watching on. (Check your listings).
> 
> ...


It was CBS, not FOX.

phox


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

phox_mulder said:


> It was CBS, not FOX.


You are absolutely correct .. I did a quick google search before posting on "threshold fox" and was misled by the first apparent "hit" on that. Guess I'm just used to FOX behaving that way. Original post updated. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

My guide doesn't show any past the 20th


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

MirclMax said:


> For anyone else who was upset that CBS only aired the first 9 of 13 produced episodes of Threshold last year ... The final 4 have entered the guide data on SciFi's 2nd run of the series...


The episode schedule has been up at www.scifi.com/schedulebot for quite a while now, including the final four.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

gastrof said:


> The episode schedule has been up at www.scifi.com/schedulebot for quite a while now, including the final four.


Well yeah, of course it has. The point of this thread is that the episodes are now coming into TiVo's guide data (tai-pan: just wait for your next update) .. and its a reminder for those who want to, to set a recording. Not everyone tracks cable networks for airings of cancelled shows.

Its just a heads up folks... no big whoop.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

they're on dvd too btw.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

mattack said:


> they're on dvd too btw.


Unfortunately my Blockbuster doesn't have them, and apparently isn't going to.

I checked today.

I could check with the other two stores that are sort of around here, but I have a feeling with it being a short-lived series, it's not one the stores are going to get in for rental.


----------



## 11274 (Dec 1, 2001)

Do the last 4 tie things up, or does it just end abruptly?


----------

